# Preseed when to use????



## mandij33

So my preseed has just been delivered
I've read through the instruction leaflet but it isn't very clear as to when to use it whilst ttc

So I've got a tube and 9 applicators.. and don't want to waste it
I'm using a cbfm to monitor when I'm ovulating.. so do I use it only when I get a peak or Highs.. or only on OV day. I want to use it at the most beneficial time.. and not just every time we make love.. as I'l end up going through loads of tubes of this lol

Any advice????


----------



## monalisa81

You should use it on your fertile days. But, the recommended amount is way toooo much. Even with 1/3 of the recommended amount it can be a mess. I suggest you try and find your needed amount first. If you run out of applicators but have more preseed in the tube you can apply it some other way. I used it but it didn't work for me maybe beacuse I don't have dryness problem I read a lot about getting pregnant first month using it and gave it a try for 2-3 months. 
I hope it works for you. Good luck!:flower:


----------



## Creep

I'd use it whenever you get a peak or high personally. I used it on what I think was my ov day last month as I felt dry and I'm now pregnant, but I didn't use it on the days leading up to ov, so I can't say hand on heart which time did the trick!

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## mandij33

Thanks for the response hun

I don't think I need it either, I don't have a problem with dryness.. but I figured it wouldn't hurt to try it along with all the other new stuff i'm trying this month.

My concern is.. how are you mean't to check your CM if you have used this..
Its confusing enough the days after bd'ing trying to distinguish whether its ewcm or left over sperm ( sorry Tmi)


----------



## monalisa81

That's right you can't check your CM after using this. Temping is more important than CM I think. So, I only temp and use OPKs.


----------



## Creep

mandij33 said:


> Thanks for the response hun
> 
> I don't think I need it either, I don't have a problem with dryness.. but I figured it wouldn't hurt to try it along with all the other new stuff i'm trying this month.
> 
> My concern is.. how are you mean't to check your CM if you have used this..
> Its confusing enough the days after bd'ing trying to distinguish whether its ewcm or left over sperm ( sorry Tmi)

I completely agree! It is difficult to know what's what. We just used it that one time as we'd been having a lot of nookie (we were on our honeymoon) and I was getting a bit ouchy by that point. 

Sorry to anyone having their lunch! :lol:


----------



## monalisa81

and if you're not having dryness problem like me pleaseee use a little on the first try. When I used 1/3 of the recommended amount, in the middle of BDing I had to go to bathroom and clean before going on. (TMI Sorry)
I hope noone having lunch is reading this thread too. LOL!


----------



## mandij33

Thanks Ladies.. I'l just have to continue temping & using my cbfm
And then use the pre seed Around the time I'm OV

Many Thanks Ladies :flower:


----------



## wishful1

I just ordered some to try this cycle, once I have +OPK I usually have plenty of EWCM, so I was thinking it would be most helpful on the days leading up to EWCM to keep the swimmers happy?


----------



## Lucy Lu

If you've got the CBFM, am I right in thinking that monitors when you're entering the fertile period (ie. before you get an actual pos opk?) - if it does and you can detect it this far ahead, I would recommend using the pre-seed for 3-4 days before you ovulate since sperm can possibly live up to 5 days. 

We conceived our little boy on our first month of using pre-seed but I'll never know if it was down to the pre-seed or not - we used it 5, 4 and 2 days before ovulation, before it ran out - so the day before and actual day of ov, we didn't use it, so who knows!!!

Good luck!


----------

